
"Best" bank may be no bank at all - gbasin
https://garybasin.com/the-best-bank-may-be-no-bank-at-all/
======
mehhh
People do not trust their work to act as their bank, this article highlights
the disconnect between the author and most Americans.

McDonalds[1] & Walmart[2] already tried paying their employees with payroll
cards, angering many of their employees.

1 - [https://www.change.org/p/mcdonald-s-stop-paying-employees-
wi...](https://www.change.org/p/mcdonald-s-stop-paying-employees-with-debit-
cards-loaded-with-fees)

2 - [https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wal-mart-employees-debit-
car...](https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wal-mart-employees-debit-cards-
paychecks/story?id=8494124)

Also check out [https://www.thebalancecareers.com/what-are-payroll-debit-
car...](https://www.thebalancecareers.com/what-are-payroll-debit-
cards-2062769)

